

Automatically find contiguous movies with Moviesneak.py - anateus
http://mockingeye.com/moviesneakpy-find-contiguous-movies-to-sneak

======
unwind
So, uh, is this common practice? People don't feel that they're "shop-lifting"
the second movie? Here (Sweden) it feels as if this is almost unheard of, but
then maybe I'm just an old f*rt (again).

~~~
harpastum
I don't think it's too common in the US, but people definitely do it. I think
most people here just see it as being juvenile.

~~~
mcav
Rarely are there two movies in theaters at the same time that I want to see.
Plus, I find it hard to sit through more than one movie at once, but that's
just me.

------
mkramlich
python: win

helping people rip off a business: fail

~~~
probablycorey
You are only ripping off the business if you didn't pay for the first ticket
or if you are sneaking into a sold-out show.

~~~
mkramlich
If the movies you snuck into to see were ones that you would have otherwise
paid for, then yes you are ripping them off.

Also, even if that's not the case, your presence and use of the facility
imposes costs on them, even if "only" small/marginal ones, due to causing
further wear-and-tear on the floors and seats, dirt, possibly trash that needs
to be cleaned up, and you occupy space (incrementally contributing to
crowding), and also (especially in the case of teenagers) may be causing
additional noise and immature behavior which annoys or repels adult patrons
and those who paid money to see the movie the ethical way.

Are all these additional factors gigantic? Probably not. But to say there's no
additional burden or impact on the business or on the community is inaccurate.

Imagine 1000 people all showing up to a movie theater one night, all saying,
"We have no intent on paying to watch this movie, and in fact, if you do not
let us in free now to watch one, we guarantee we will not pay now or later,
anyway. Therefore, you might as well just let all 1000 of us in to watch the
movie." No theatre could stay in business for long allowing that to happen.
Why? Because the business has to PAY MONEY for rent, wages (to sell tickets,
clean theatres, operate the projectors, etc.), supplies, taxes, legal
compliance, etc. Where does that money come from? Paying patrons. Therefore,
instead, it is more likely that the manager would indignantly call the police
on their asses. In essence, those folks are unethical parasites, regardless of
what excuse they come up with.

